# How to stay hard longer



## JamaicaWI (May 20, 2012)

I am age 50 and weigh in about 210LBs. A little overweight. My challenge is I go soft too quickly. I am sure this dissappoints my W but she never shows it.

Does anyone have any tips on how to stay hard longer? 

I really need to learn how to do this or what to eat or drink that can help. I know about viagra and cialas, but are there any home remedies?

I take no medication, I don't drink alcohol or take drugs and I hardly masturbate.


----------



## Martin12 (Apr 27, 2012)

The best remedy is exercise and losing weight. 210 and how tall?Unless you're well above six feet or solid muscle, that is way too much.

Any muscle building exercise boosts testosterone. Try doing squats and push ups on alternating days, in sets of reps. Sit-ups, too, if your back can tolerate them. Increase the reps and the sets as you go along. Eat a high-protein, low carb diet.

You will not return to when you were 18 again, but you will do better.


----------



## JamaicaWI (May 20, 2012)

Martin12 said:


> The best remedy is exercise and losing weight. 210 and how tall?Unless you're well above six feet or solid muscle, that is way too much.
> 
> Any muscle building exercise boosts testosterone. Try doing squats and push ups on alternating days, in sets of reps. Sit-ups, too, if your back can tolerate them. Increase the reps and the sets as you go along. Eat a high-protein, low carb diet.
> 
> You will not return to when you were 18 again, but you will do better.


Thanks Martin, I will do that - btw I am about 5'10" is that not right for my weight? I do have a cholestral issue (6.1) but when I exercise the doc says I can stay off the tablets. I have no other issues like high/low BP or diabetes (yet). Because I live near the sea I do get to swim often, but that's it in the exercise department.

I'm gonna try harder as you say.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

JamaicaWI said:


> Thanks Martin, I will do that - btw I am about 5'10" is that not right for my weight? I do have a cholestral issue (6.1) but when I exercise the doc says I can stay off the tablets. I have no other issues like high/low BP or diabetes (yet). Because I live near the sea I do get to swim often, but that's it in the exercise department.
> 
> I'm gonna try harder as you say.


I'm 5'11", and a few years ago, I weighed almost 220 pounds. Now, I'm down to 170, trying to get back to my "running weight" of about 165; in between the 220 and now I was under 160 for awhile. Starting to see some abs and definition. When I look back at my 220 pound pics, I can definitely see the 55 pounds of fat I was carting around. Somewhere in between is likely a happy medium.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

JamaicaWI said:


> Thanks Martin, I will do that - btw I am about 5'10" is that not right for my weight? I do have a cholestral issue (6.1) but when I exercise the doc says I can stay off the tablets. I have no other issues like high/low BP or diabetes (yet). Because I live near the sea I do get to swim often, but that's it in the exercise department.
> 
> I'm gonna try harder as you say.


Jamaica Man,If you at home then there are simple remedies.
Good ole fish tea. Lots of it. Fish contains lots of L-Arginine , which is a precursor to nitric oxide. Nitric oxide is a dialator. It causes blood vessels to expand allowing for more blood in the vessel.
If you have no health issues [ only cholesterol ] then start working out every other day.
There is a drink made from the bark of a tree in Trinidad. Its called 
" Bois Bande " . I dont know if they have it in Jamaica ]. Try get some. It works wonders.
Do NOT use it if you are on any stimulants or any type of medication.
It gets you hard and keep you hard! Make sure and enquire about dosage before use.


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

Drop a few pounds, if you drink soda..even diet fake sugar junk..stop that and just have a can or 2 of real on the weekends.

I did that and also pop Omega 3, L Arginine and garlic pills...

Im hard(er) longer.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd rethink not taking medication. The stuff that's out there will keep you rock hard for hours no matter how old you are.


----------



## JamaicaWI (May 20, 2012)

There is a drink made from the bark of a tree in Trinidad. Its called 
" Bois Bande " . I dont know if they have it in Jamaica ]. Try get some. It works wonders.
Do NOT use it if you are on any stimulants or any type of medication.
It gets you hard and keep you hard! Make sure and enquire about dosage before use.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Caribbean Man - I don't know where I can get "Bois Bande" in Jamaica but I am going to try all what you say - much appreciated.


----------



## JamaicaWI (May 20, 2012)

PBear said:


> I'm 5'11", and a few years ago, I weighed almost 220 pounds. Now, I'm down to 170, trying to get back to my "running weight" of about 165; in between the 220 and now I was under 160 for awhile. Starting to see some abs and definition. When I look back at my 220 pound pics, I can definitely see the 55 pounds of fat I was carting around. Somewhere in between is likely a happy medium.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is very inspiring - I must try and do more running


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

JamaicaWI said:


> I am age 50 and weigh in about 210LBs. A little overweight. My challenge is I go soft too quickly. I am sure this dissappoints my W but she never shows it.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on how to stay hard longer?
> 
> ...


Stout and milk blended together! Irish moss drink works well too.
Irish Moss (Jamaica)
You can also use "stone". I am surprised that you haven't heard of these things if you live in Jamaica.


----------



## JamaicaWI (May 20, 2012)

FirstYearDown said:


> Stout and milk blended together! Irish moss drink works well too.
> Irish Moss (Jamaica)
> You can also use "stone". I am surprised that you haven't heard of these things if you live in Jamaica.


Thank you FYD, I know I am sad aren't I. Actually I lived in the UK and only moved to Jamaica in the last 2 years. But I do know about these things, just didn't come to mind. 

That is why I use this forum because I can rely on friends like you:rofl: Seriously though - I do thank you for the reminder and suggestion. Blessings,


----------



## 121withTod (May 3, 2012)

Mr B said:


> I'd rethink not taking medication. The stuff that's out there will keep you rock hard for hours no matter how old you are.



Pills really worked for you!?
Ive tried a couple of them and actually felt it had the reverse effect, I dont have too much of a problem getting it up but wanted to stay hard all night but struggled to even have an errection on those particular nights, even when following their instructions of taking the tablet 30 mins before required, etc. Are the pills something you need to take regular or something?


----------



## 121withTod (May 3, 2012)

...also, if this is right for you, you might like to try a c0ck ring, they are designed to keep you hard and the ones that vibrate also stimulate your partner, they work well for us. Even when the desire fades, still works well.


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

I use endurnz. Its american made, all herbal and safe. I have tried most of the supplememts and endurnz works fastest for me. Endurnz emailed me over the weekend that they have a summer special thru their web site Natural male enhancement free trial, free samples, endurnz thats a great deal. I tried viagra and it gave me headakes and stoped. Also Im getting in to all natural herbal stuff. Give it a try. I think you will be happy


----------



## JamaicaWI (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Alex2 I will see how I can get this in Jamaica where I currently live.


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

You can order it on their website. I would assume they ship to Jamaica. If not send them an email and see if they will. They have great customer service.


----------

